# Autotrail Savannah damp issues.



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

Good afternoon,

I purchased my Autotrail Savannah from new in August 2015.

The usual 'teething' problems were sorted out under warranty, and I was quite content with the van until August 2020 when my fifth habitat checks revealed 30-40 % damp readings in the wallboards behind the drivers seat under the bed.

Autotrail agreed to cover the repairs under the 10 year water ingress warranty, but due to the pandemic the repair wasn't carried out until January 2021.

Just had my sixth annual habitat checks completed July 2021,and 23% damp readings recorded in the replaced wallboard, also 60% damp reading recorded in the floor behind the drivers seat.

I have noticed this seems to be a common problem in the same location in many Autotrail motorhomes. Does anybody have any experience of this, and did you ever manage to cure it.

Thanks in advance,
Lonewolf.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

The problem area you describe suggests it is coming from below, so presumably water thrown up by front wheel has found a weak spot.

January to July is a relatively short time frame. Even if you have done a fair bit of wet weather travelling this year, I would suspect the recent repairs were not done properly.

Is it the same people doing the habchecks as did the repairs? If so, they must feel a bit embarassed. I doubt the damp floor would have been missed last time around.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It sounds as if they fixed the symptoms of damp but not the cause. What are they saying about it?


----------



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

tugboat said:


> The problem area you describe suggests it is coming from below, so presumably water thrown up by front wheel has found a weak spot.
> 
> January to July is a relatively short time frame. Even if you have done a fair bit of wet weather travelling this year, I would suspect the recent repairs were not done properly.
> 
> Is it the same people doing the habchecks as did the repairs? If so, they must feel a bit embarassed. I doubt the damp floor would have been missed last time around.


Thanks tugboat...........that sounds feasible.The hab checks were carried out by an independent engineer.

The dealer that carried out the repair suspected the leak was caused by damaged sealant between the fiat cab and habitation join.They said they had previous experience of the condition but couldn't guarantee it would cure the problem.So they resealed all the offside of the van,including the storage locker.

The damp report carried out in August 2020 indicated a reading of only 16% and one year later 60%


----------



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> It sounds as if they fixed the symptoms of damp but not the cause. What are they saying about it?


Hi The van goes back in at the end of the month to try and find where the water ingress is coming from.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I hope they managed to find the cause and cure it effectively.


----------

